# 50mm² kabel und PE ?



## Anonymous (17 Januar 2005)

hallo, 
ich mache die einspeisung mit 50mm².
mit welchem querschnitt muss ich die erden für die schaltschranktür machen? auch in 50mm² ?

bei dem einspeisekabel vom 50mm² ist da der PE leiter auch 50mm².

danke


----------



## Mario (18 Januar 2005)

*erdung*

der querschnitt muß so groß ausgelegt werden , wie der grösste querschnitt ( aussenleiter ) vorhanden ist der zur tür geht

sollte dein hauptschalter in der tür eingebaut sein muß die türerdung ebenfalls in 50mm² erfolgen

hast du keine betriebsmittel in der tür ist der minimale querschnitt 2,5mm²

mfg mario


----------



## cth (18 Januar 2005)

Hallo,
wenn Du mit 50mm² in die Tür springst dann reicht als Erdung der halbe
Einspeisequerschnitt, also 25mm².
Bei unseren Schränken verwenden wir in so einem Fall einen Schalter
mit Achse. Schalter auf die Montageplatte und den Drehantrieb in die Tür.
Türverdrahtung bei uns max. 16mm² oder 63A Hauptschalter.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Kojote (19 Januar 2005)

Allso meiner Meinung nach muß der PE mindestens dem L - Leiter
Querschnitt entsprechen.
Im Schaltschrank selber (Tür, Montageplatte, usw.) reichen dann 
dann aber 6mm² aus.......
ich möchte mal sehen
wie jemand eine Tür öffnen will, die mit 50mm² geerdet ist   :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

Für den Bergbau haben wir es immer so gemacht, und die sind bei
der Abnahme wirklich sehr genau  :? 

Gruß

Kojote


----------



## M_o_t (27 Januar 2005)

Wenn ich die VDE noch richtig weiss ist ab >16mm² eine Reduzierung des PE's zulässig. Würde also bedeuten 50mm² in Türe = 35 mm² Erdung.

Ansonsten wurde bei uns immer mit 6mm² geerdet wegen mechanischer Beanspruchung :wink: 

Gruss
M_o_t


----------

